# Custom Car Crate Makers?? New 4WD car ??



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

If you are going to replace the car I would wait until then before getting the custom crates. I had my cabinet guy build the crates for all three girls. He came and got measurements and in a week I had it done.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

I have no personal experience with the crates made by this UK company (they distribute in North America), but they do setups fit to a ton of vehicles. If nothing else, their pictures may help you figure out whether a particular vehicle is likely to meet your dog-hauling needs.
http://www.transk9usa.com/Crates.html


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've always wanted one from these guys: Custom Dog Crates


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I looked at the Transk9 ones before we got ours done. I did not like the fact that the dog is completely confined in there with not much visibility. And the prices are astronomical. Luckily for me they did not show any for a 4Runner so I did not have to dwell on them for too long. 
I personally like to see my dogs while I am driving and I want them to also see each-other or just look out the windows. It makes it easier too for air circulation. Plus I can also store stuff on the sides and the leashes and lanyards are stored on the outside of the crates.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice looking setup Claudia.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

easiest thing get a full size truck with 4 doors plenty of room in them and then get a nice used dog box you will be looking at 40K-45K for a 1/2 ton truck middle of the road package with 4wd and around 2K for a 2hole box mountain top deerskin or anliey


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want to stick w/ Volvo, I really liked my XC90 & foolishly traded it in for a Tahoe thinking I would have more dog hauling capacity, but due to the seats not folding flat (2nd row Captain's chairs) I actually lost room. In the XC90 I was able to easily get 2 XL airline style crates + a medium version with no issues. At this point, I am eyeing minivans when I see the setups a number of people have with the crates raised up & storage underneath the crates, plus the minivan has a nice ride--just wish they didn't look so bad from the outside.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Sheets, I had a volvo stationwagon and couldn't fit much in it at all. I bought a Tahoe in August and can fit three SUV crates in it and 8 wingers. I love this thing! love it!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> If you want to stick w/ Volvo, I really liked my XC90 & foolishly traded it in for a Tahoe thinking I would have more dog hauling capacity, but due to the seats not folding flat (2nd row Captain's chairs) I actually lost room. In the XC90 I was able to easily get 2 XL airline style crates + a medium version with no issues. At this point, I am eyeing minivans when I see the setups a number of people have with the crates raised up & storage underneath the crates, plus the minivan has a nice ride--just wish they didn't look so bad from the outside.


When I added my third crate for Belle I had the same issue with my 4Runner. I left the seat backs folded but removed the seats. It created nice extra space for storage plus the extra crate.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Sheets, I had a volvo stationwagon and couldn't fit much in it at all. I bought a Tahoe in August and can fit three SUV crates in it and 8 wingers. I love this thing! love it!


I had a 2011 Tahoe, I think the current one has seats that fold flat for a level floor when stowed. The 2011 model w/ the power 2nd row capt's chair wasted so much space. On the XC90 (SUV) I had more room than the standard volvo wagon. I ended up w/ a larger vehicle but limited flexibility.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I hear ya!


----------

